# Übertragungsrate vom Browser



## son gohan (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, auf einer Homepage sah ich vor kurzen ein Knopf wo ma drauf drücken konnte und es wurde einem angezeigt wie hoch die Übertragungsrate ist, als ich meine angezeigt bekamm wunderte ich mich sehr, den ich hatte nur 5 kbs dabei zeigt mir mein PC 460 kbs an, ich benutze mein umts handy als modem.

Jetzt frage ich mich ob ich nicht irgendwie eine höhere Übertragunsrate hinbekomme, gut ab und zu hat der mir auch 30 kbs angezeigt bei dem Test, aber das ist ja immer durcheinander und so langsam wie sich meine Seite aufbaut glaub ich das die Übertragunsrate ständig zu lahm ist.


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Dezember 2007)

Baut sich nur deine seite langsam auf oder generell alle seiten ?
Von den ganzen Browser Geschwindigkeitstests ist nämlich Grundsätzlich rein garnichts zu halten.


----------



## son gohan (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
Beispiel, ich hab jetzt auf Antworten Button gedrückt und keine 10 min später bin ich jetzt auch schon auf die Seite hier gelangt und kann eine Antwort schreiben.

Also es ist generell so das die Seiten sich leider alle so langsam aufbauen.

P.S. ich kann mich erinnern das du mir vor ca. 2 Jahren zu meinem tragischen Kauf eines Simens Fujitsu herzliches Beileid augesprochen hattest, weil du selber schon schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht hattest und nun kann ich dir 2 jahre später berichten, er läuft immer noch


----------



## AnubisKaNi (5. Januar 2008)

Hi

Browser-Internet-Datentransferratentests sind völliger Käse!

Es gibt teils große unrealistische Abweichungen!

Schau einfach mal ob in deinem Handy nicht irgendwelche Details vorhanden sind über die reele Verbindungsdaten!

Sonst, weil ich Wlan hab, also auch kabellos umher eiere hier, kenn ich diese Tests nur allzugut, denn meistens sind die wieder extrem Serverabhängig und wenn de ne lahme Verbindung zu genau diesem Server hast, denn ist der Test auch lahm! Denk ich jez mal so!

Ich würde sagen, schnapp dir ein Optimierungsprogramm ^^  gibt bestimmt so kickifax mit UMTS oder so!

Auch wenn ich von sowas nicht viel halte, oder wenn du halt gern downloaden möchtest hol dir nen Download Manager + Accelerator =)  der bringt schon was!

Seitenaufbau ist langsam wegen den vielen Bildern imma =)  Das kann halt manchmal sein ne!

Ist alles Serverabhängig... vieles geht sicher auch angemessen schnell!

Mfg Anubis


----------



## son gohan (5. Januar 2008)

Mein Anbieter meint das ich einfach nicht mehr Speed bekomme in meiner Gegend. 
Ich gebe mich jetzt hiermit zufrieden, manchmal ist es schneller und meist zu langsam, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Dafür kann ich mit mein Handy von überall die Verbindung herstellen.


----------

